# My Car!



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

Breif Description: Seat Leon Turbo with some Mods (can see on my signature)
Hope you like it...
Perfonal Page http://www.geocities.com/jonattancroda
Greetings!!


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

Can´t edit so I´ll add more info here.
Original HP 180 - now 235hp
Original Torque 165lbs - Now 280lbs
Price $23,500 dlls - Now Priceless hehehehe
Original top Speed 235kms/hr - Now 260kms/hr


----------



## SeatBelgium (Jan 18, 2006)

wwow man,wher did you get those lights????
in europe we cant get them xenon lights......****ing awesome.....


----------



## MxRado (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (SeatBelgium)*

I guess those are custom made, hehe


----------



## Baby_golf (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (MxRado)*

my cousin has a 1.9tdi it's a really nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeatBelgium (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MxRado)*

thats a shame














i'm in love with them headlights....

my car is a leon fr tdi 2005 with full opts...leather,19" atp wheels and kw coilovers -8cm....... the only thing thats missing is xenon but i dont like those angel eye head lights and that aftermarket stuff...


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (SeatBelgium)*

Nice car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

its sweet. wish they were in america


----------



## NBveeDUBer (May 1, 2003)

thats it i'm going to mexico and buying one!!!!!! i'll figure out some way of driving it in nj......actually saw one in philly near independence hall i'll get a pic up


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (NBveeDUBer)*

Very nice.
(Saludos de un Jarocho a otro







)


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

Really nice car Surfo!!








Saludos!!


----------



## VwguyGTI (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (ike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ike* »_Very nice.
(Saludos de un Jarocho a otro







)

X2


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks!!!... yes this head lights are custom.. I did them! I got a pair of Audi TT´s proyectors and inserted them in my OEM head light... did some work on alignment, then hard glue them, and voila!!...
I think for US residents is very easy to import a car and any spare part you need to fix your LEON you can get it at your VW/AUDI dealer!!! 
greetings!!


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: My Car! (surfo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## narrowAngleSix (Mar 30, 2004)

awesome car bro


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (narrowAngleSix)*

My cousin has a seat that he talks about all the time. Now if i could get over to see him i could see what he is talking about


----------



## Mohammed (May 6, 2002)

very very nice looking car, man..


----------

